# Branding - Your Opinion of it.



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm well I'm starting to look into branding my horses. None of them have tattoos, brands, micro chips or papers. So I'm thinking about branding them. From what I've heard, I'm best off doing a hot brand. Which I'm slightly leary of doing on my horses for some reason :S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

